# a couple top water baits and a ?



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

heres 2 top water baits just finished and one i dont even know what to call it a good ?.























heres another view.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTT!!!!!!

I will be making one of those before the fall bite!!!!!!!!!!!!

"Smallie Snack!"


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

what about "spot"?


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

nice baits, love the top guy

Etch


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice baits...and who ever thought about a "flounder" for bait in these parts...I'll be curious to know how well it works...keep us posted!


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice baits! What about "Dyin Shad"?


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks guys just got back from cowen lake caught 1 small bass on the first top water plug. for the flounder or dying shad, it has a great tight wobble it runs like a regular bait, not what i was hopeing for i thought it would have a crazy action o'well looks good runs good.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I LOVE the idea of that dying shad bait. That is awesome! I could see it really doing well in late fall when the water cools and just a nice slow smooth retrieve and let it lazily swim back to the boat. That thing is really cool and unique!

CG


----------

